# Which HT to choose ?



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

I currently ride a Stache 7 and I'm looking for something a little more aggressive in a standard 29 er that would be a little more agile. I've narrowed my search to either a Sonder Signal or Chromag's Rootdown. (the Doctahawk is a little more than I want to spend on a frame)
I would appreciate your input if you have experience with either of these or which you would prefer based on what I'm looking for.Thanks.
I do like the fact that the WB is 3" shorter on the Signal.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Of the two, the Rootdown has a more aggressive/progressive geo. Assuming good skills, it would be comfortable on nastier stuff. It is long, slack HT, and steep ST, higher BB. The Signal really has sweet spot geo, a touch shorter, slightly steeper HA and slacker ST. For general trail riding with some forays into the rough stuff, I would think the Signal would be a better all-rounder. If you ride chunkier and nastier stuff most of the time, then the Rootdown might make a better companion. I have a Signal, and for the type of riding I do it is just about perfect. Average trail rides with interspersed chunk and tech.

Also check out the Canfield Nimble 9, if you're looking at steel specifically. Has some unique geo and ride feel. Also Stanton, RSD...don't get me started, so many choices.


----------



## #/er (Apr 4, 2021)

Just go custom


----------



## jiggerjake (Sep 25, 2007)

BadgerOne said:


> Of the two, the Rootdown has a more aggressive/progressive geo. Assuming good skills, it would be comfortable on nastier stuff. It is long, slack HT, and steep ST, higher BB. The Signal really has sweet spot geo, a touch shorter, slightly steeper HA and slacker ST. For general trail riding with some forays into the rough stuff, I would think the Signal would be a better all-rounder. If you ride chunkier and nastier stuff most of the time, then the Rootdown might make a better companion. I have a Signal, and for the type of riding I do it is just about perfect. Average trail rides with interspersed chunk and tech.
> 
> Also check out the Canfield Nimble 9, if you're looking at steel specifically. Has some unique geo and ride feel. Also Stanton, RSD...don't get me started, so many choices.


Thanks. I have been looking at a Sherpa and Middle-child as well.


----------



## AJ Morris (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm currently on a Signal ST, and I'd agree with Badger that the geo hits a real sweet spot. It covers a pretty broad spectrum without getting too extreme at one end or the other. A very fun, peppy feeling bike as well, and very intuitive to ride. 

I can't compare to a Rootdown, but compared to my V1 Middlechild (broadly similar to the Rootdown) the signal is definitely more agile in the slow twisty stuff. Particularly when climbing the steep, tight switchbacks the signal is more precise and carries it's momentum better. On the steep downs with roots and rocks, the Middlechild was more composed...

The Signal has a pretty low bottom bracket which may be something to consider for good or ill. I have 160mm cranks so pedal strikes are rarely a problem for me personally. It does go around tight, flat corners like it's on rails.

The Signal frame isn't super burly or over-built, and ride quality is going to be better than the Rootdown or Middlechild if that matters to you. I don't like the dropper cable routing with the open cable ports...

Hard to go wrong with any of 'em really, it's just a case of fitting the bike to your needs.


----------

